# How to Convert MTS Files



## xilihualayu (Mar 11, 2010)

MTS Files，the AVCHD video file format, created by newer digital video cameras,such as Sony, Panasonic ,cannon and other HD camcorders. It bases on the MPEG-2 transport stream and supports 720p and 1080i HD video formats, can only be 2 GB in length....


----------



## Melcar (Mar 11, 2010)

ffmpeg can do it.  Here is a small guide I found that covers the proper syntax:

http://wesleybailey.com/articles/ffmpeg-tutorial-convert-avchd-mts-m2ts

It doesn't have to be to .avi either, as ffmpeg is able to handle several formats.


----------



## regexorcist (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes ffmpeg is awesome!!

I believe ffmpeg libraries are built into vlc
for encoding and decoding.


----------

